# Cleaning Engine Bay



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Can anyone offer any advise on cleaning the enginebay?? Precautions or tips?? Thanks guys...Happy New Year!!!! 05/M6


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

x 2.. I really need to clean mine up


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

muddobberz said:


> x 2.. I really need to clean mine up


Im very hesitent to just go spraying a water hose all over my LS2.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

I wouldn't do that lol.. I thought about taking a degreaser and a rag and just going to town on it


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Why would water hurt it? Obviously don't spray directly on coil or connections but power washing a firewall is not brain surgery. You do know water get's in there when it rains right? Don't make things harder than they need to be.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

facn8me said:


> Why would water hurt it? Obviously don't spray directly on coil or connections but power washing a firewall is not brain surgery. You do know water get's in there when it rains right? Don't make things harder than they need to be.


I realize it does get wet when its raining. My concern is using a power washer and degreaser. Obviously we don't power wash a hot engine, at least thats been my rule of thumb.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I wouldn't use a power washer as that could cause problems. I just use a bucket of soapy water and a bottle brush to clean everything under the hood with the garden hose to rinse it off. Give it a half hour to drip and she should start right up without issues,. I you have a miss you have ignition problems.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> I wouldn't use a power washer as that could cause problems. I just use a bucket of soapy water and a bottle brush to clean everything under the hood with the garden hose to rinse it off. Give it a half hour to drip and she should start right up without issues,. I you have a miss you have ignition problems.


Pretty much what I had planned on doing. I always see the "Engine Cleaner" cycle at the local carwash and never could understand why someone would raise there hood and spray a hot engine.....but I'm sure there are other uses for that cycle.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry just gotta... you know the engine get's wet when it rains right? Even if the engine is hot and imagine driving in slushy snow and near freazing water. I fully agree whatch what you hit with high pressure but well.....


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I spray mine with black magic tire cleaner, scrub the bad spots, and let it sit for about 10-15 min. Then start the car and spray it off with my 2500PSI pressure washer. 
I start the car so I can hear if I'm getting water in areas it's not supposed to be. After that I let it air dry and wipe down any water spots.

I use the black magic because it doesn't dry rot the rubber hoses like normal degreaser does.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

When I detail the engine bay I start from top down, remove fuel rail covers, use a bucket of warm water and mild degreaser and a few different types of brushes to scrub engine block and front of motor. I then use a sponge to clean driver side and passenger side of engine compartment. Rinse with hose with nozzle on light setting top down. Air and towel dry. Detail rubber and plastic surfaces when dry with Mothers Back to Black. Use Mothers Showtime for painted surfaces on microfiber cloth. Back to Black works great on intake manifold. Mothers Mag Wheel cleaner works great on metal tubing and lines, use with light scotchbrite pad. I stripped paint from strut brace and polished out with mag cleaner. I would not use a power washer, too much work trying not to spray around electrical connections, etc. Take the time to detail it right the first time and maintaining the look is much easier. I will post some photos of my car.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

SWGOAT said:


> When I detail the engine bay I start from top down, remove fuel rail covers, use a bucket of warm water and mild degreaser and a few different types of brushes to scrub engine block and front of motor. I then use a sponge to clean driver side and passenger side of engine compartment. Rinse with hose with nozzle on light setting top down. Air and towel dry. Detail rubber and plastic surfaces when dry with Mothers Back to Black. Use Mothers Showtime for painted surfaces on microfiber cloth. Back to Black works great on intake manifold. Mothers Mag Wheel cleaner works great on metal tubing and lines, use with light scotchbrite pad. I stripped paint from strut brace and polished out with mag cleaner. I would not use a power washer, too much work trying not to spray around electrical connections, etc. Take the time to detail it right the first time and maintaining the look is much easier. I will post some photos of my car.


Please do....


----------



## crash60 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi, Don't use water in the engine compartment, too many electrical components. You should do it by hand. I use WD 40. It does more than just fix squeaks. It was developed to dispurse water on airplane windshields. W D, get it? It takes time, but it's worth it. I get compliments all the time, on how clean my engine is. Don't get anything on the plug wires. Gregg


----------

